# Unaxol



## RDH79 (Jul 28, 2008)

Where can I buy Unaxol? I googled it and couldn't seem to find a dealer. Thanks Rich H


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 28, 2008)

try www.mobydicksupplies.com


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 28, 2008)

rjwolfe3 said:


> try www.mobydicksupplies.com





Ahh, a convert!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gerryr (Jul 28, 2008)

This is the only source:  http://mobydicksupplies.com/


----------



## RDH79 (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks Guys I'll contact them.


----------



## BruceA (Jul 28, 2008)

*Report from the two Preachers to us Unaxol converts*

Gerry and Bill, 
Any encouraging word on how Unaxol is working out for you recently?
What are you seeing as the benefits of using Unaxol over CA/BLO?

Thanks-
Bruce in TN.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 28, 2008)

I think it's a lot easier to use then CA/BLO and it's more shiny then Enduro.  It also dries a lot faster then Enduro but a little longer then CA/BLO.


----------



## gerryr (Jul 29, 2008)

Unaxol looks and feels different than CA.  It is easier to apply than CA or CA/BLO, but it takes a LOT longer to do.  I never do less than 8-9 coats and then wait at least 2 days after the final coat before the final sanding and buffing.  I've never tried Enduro so I can't make any comparison.


----------



## RDH79 (Jul 29, 2008)

Do you put it on the same as Endoro. Or is it a friction finish?  I have trouble with lines. Then I have to sand so much I take most of it back off. Am I putting it(Endoro) on too thick? Thanks Rich H.


----------



## BruceA (Jul 29, 2008)

*Unaxol to share*

Rich, 
I bought some of the Unaxol from Moby Dick Supply a couple months ago to try.  It's brand new and unopened, and enough to make about 500 pens!  I just haven't gotten to trying it yet, as I started with CA/BLO finish, and that's going pretty well already.  Also have Enduro, and tested that on a few blanks, but no definitive results yet.

If you would like a set of the sealer and finisher in a couple of 2 oz. bottles, PM me with your address and I'll send them to you so you can test it for yourself and report back to us.  From one pen nut to another!


----------



## Dave_M (Jul 31, 2008)

Apparently they have 4 different grades.   High-Performance ("Cabinet"), High-Performance Floor, High-Build, and Exterior.  Which one are you guys using for your pens?  Semi-gloss I presume?  They also have a spray formulation.  Has anyone tried spraying Unaxol?  They don't list a price on the website.  Approximately how much is a quart going for these days?

CA continues to frustrate me.  Lacquer is easy to apply and looks great but takes forever and doesn't hold up well especially when it's warm.  I love airbrushing it on.

Enduro is OK.  Still trying to get the hang of it.  Doesn't airbrush so well but I'm working with it.  So far not too hard to work with and shines up pretty nice.  Not as easy to apply or as nice looking as lacquer but faster, & more durable.

Thanks guys... I'm interested in learning more about Unaxol a perhaps giving it a shot.


----------



## randyrls (Jul 31, 2008)

Lanman said:


> CA continues to frustrate me.  Lacquer is easy to apply and looks great but takes forever and doesn't hold up well especially when it's warm.  I love airbrushing it on.
> 
> Enduro is OK.  Still trying to get the hang of it.  Doesn't airbrush so well but I'm working with it.  So far not too hard to work with and shines up pretty nice.  Not as easy to apply or as nice looking as lacquer but faster, & more durable.



Check out the comments in a different thread about using a food dehydrator to dry blanks *AND FINISHES*.


----------



## gerryr (Jul 31, 2008)

Lanman said:


> Apparently they have 4 different grades.   High-Performance ("Cabinet"), High-Performance Floor, High-Build, and Exterior.  Which one are you guys using for your pens?  Semi-gloss I presume?  They also have a spray formulation.  Has anyone tried spraying Unaxol?  They don't list a price on the website.  Approximately how much is a quart going for these days?



I use the High Performance and I know that some people have used the High-Build, but don't know what their experience is with it.  I have both semi-gloss and high gloss.  After buffing I can't really tell the difference.  I don't know if anyone has tried spraying it on, but Eagle did have the spray formulation but applied it with paper towel.  He said it didn't work terribly well.  It looks like Moby Dick is re-doing their website and a real price list doesn't exist on there right now.  I have an old price list on my computer at home, but not here.  Just give them a call.


----------



## Mikey (Aug 3, 2008)

I did a test with Unaxol last fall and found that in dry and warm environments it dries really, really fast. Almost too fast IMHO and to get a finish that had little to no application lines I had to put it on too thick. I found that I like Enduro better even though Enduro takes longer to dry. As far as shine, I found after I polished, the Enduro and Unaxol looked the same.

Mike


----------



## gerryr (Aug 4, 2008)

Mikey said:


> I did a test with Unaxol last fall and found that in dry and warm environments it dries really, really fast. Almost too fast IMHO and to get a finish that had little to no application lines I had to put it on too thick.
> 
> Mike



Which variety of Unaxol were you using?  I live in eastern Montana where a humid day is 20% and during the summer the highs are generally 90 or above.  That's warm and dry and I have no trouble with the High Performance brushing formulation.


----------



## Mikey (Aug 4, 2008)

I believe that I was also using the same formulation. They do have an extenderto add that I did not try. I figure that if I need to add things to the base then perhaps I shouldn't change from what worked. 

Also FWIW, when I did my testing I sent some out to a handful of others. Some of the others also found that it dried very, very quick. Depending on application such as spraying, a quick dry would be very beneficial. (it was literally less than 1 hour between application and the ability to sand)


----------

